# How would you describe Mahler's second symphony?



## HCE (Jul 27, 2018)

I've seen religious themes, themes of "the experience of life", etc. mentioned to describe what the experience of listening to it is like. But I can't seem to put my exactly finger on it. What do you think?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I've listened to it, but haven't digested it enough to be able to provide thoughtful comments. But I enjoyed it, and like most of his work, it's a journey of powerful extremes of emotions.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Well, the first movement is disjoint and galumphs. The second is graceful. The third has been forever ruined for me by Berio's Sinfonia. "Urlicht" is just way too static. The finale goes everywhere -- including some absolutely glorious passages. But, kind of like the Eighth, the gloriousness kind of wears out its welcome after a few years of familiarity. I am contradicted by hordes of people, but it's not my favorite Mahler symphony.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

MarkW said:


> Well, the first movement is disjoint and galumphs. The second is graceful. The third has been forever ruined for me by Berio's Sinfonia. "Urlicht" is just way too static. The finale goes everywhere -- including some absolutely glorious passages. But, kind of like the Eighth, the gloriousness kind of wears out its welcome after a few years of familiarity. I am contradicted by hordes of people, but it's not my favorite Mahler symphony.


Though I'm generally lukewarm toward Mahler, I can't agree with these disparaging characterizations. Comparisons with the 8th are tempting - both end in glory - but I find the 2nd tighter and cleaner, with scarcely a wasted note, while the 8th feels sprawling and bloated, closer to justifying your remark that it "goes everywhere." That said, it's not Mahler's richest or subtlest creation, and I don't want to hear it often.


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> Though I'm generally lukewarm toward Mahler, I can't agree with these disparaging characterizations. Comparisons with the 8th are tempting - both end in glory - but I find the 2nd tighter and cleaner, with scarcely a wasted note, while the 8th feels sprawling and bloated, closer to justifying your remark that it "goes everywhere." That said, it's not Mahler's richest or subtlest creation, and I don't want to hear it often.


I'll never forget, I was chatting with another music student many, many moons ago, and she asked me which Mahler symphony was my favorite. I said the 1st, and she immediately replied, "Coward!" @!#&%. All these years later, I think the 9th is the only one I've listened to more often than the 1st. The 2nd is at best in a tie for 3rd with the 4th, which I really enjoy, and the 5th, perfect for those moments when only a thundering brass fanfare will do. But in the end, I think each of Mahler's symphonies is very distinct and original, in a way that can't be reflected in a simple ranking.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

fluteman said:


> I'll never forget, I was chatting with another music student many, many moons ago, and she asked me which Mahler symphony was my favorite. I said the 1st, and she immediately replied, "Coward!" @!#&%. All these years later, I think the 9th is the only one I've listened to more often than the 1st. The 2nd is at best in a tie for 3rd with the 4th, which I really enjoy, and the 5th, perfect for those moments when only a thundering brass fanfare will do. But in the end, I think each of Mahler's symphonies is very distinct and original, *in a way that can't be reflected in a simple ranking.*


Alas, the simple will always insist on ranking.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I commend this discussion to your attention, it is by Simon Halsey, choir director for the City of Birmingham and London Symphony choirs...

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/interview/1736-3


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

The 2nd is* awe-inspiring*. I've known it for 50 years and I still get goosebumps from it. It's an extraordinarily thrilling musical experience. It must be listened to - this is not background music, you can't read or watch TV and "get it". You turn out the lights, turn up the volume and just let Mahler overwhelm you. Now, it does take a fine performance and fortunately on CD there are many to go to: Bernstein, Solti, Walter, Klemperer, Maazel, Blomstedt, Bertini, Scherchen, Ormandy, Kaplan, Levi....and more. It's best heard live; it's electrifying. But we don't all live in a place where that's possible so recordings must suffice. If I were to select ONE recording to convince anyone how great this music is, it's the Bernstein DVD with the London Symphony. You can feel the excitement even after 45 years.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Since I lack for a better word, and since I don't want to use the overused word "awesome", I can't describe the Mahler 2nd. But I still vividly recall my first hearing of this awesome symphony over half a century ago, on a recording with Bruno Walter leading the NY Philharmonic. I nearly wore out that disc, and have since heard the piece at least a hundred times, which, for its length is a mighty time investment. An awesome commitment!









Sorry I can't describe this symphony with awesome clarity.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

I was not crazy about this work at first. Decided that I maybe should give it a few proper listens before hanging up on it. I did that and grew to love it. I think of it now as a complex masterpiece on par with (dare I say it? Please don't hurt me!) Beethoven's Ninth, which is one of my most favored pieces of music.

Wow, this thread has me wanting to listen to it again. I particularly enjoy Kaplan's studious rendition.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

It was my favorite symphony for a few years but it became tiresome -- confirmed for me when I sat through an 85-minute rendition in the concert hall a few years ago. I think it too long, like most Mahler, and in some way the defining description of Mahler himself: a mixed up Jew with ideas about Christian resurrection.


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

It is a symphony that I rarely listen to. Not because I don't like it but because I love it so much I don't want to risk lessening it's impact with over exposure.
It has, for me, some of the greatest moments in symphonic music.


----------

